# Toilet clogged, closet auger failed



## soparklion11 (May 15, 2016)

So... my 2nd floor toilet wasn't draining well for a week and over filling after flushing. But the water was clear. 

Then I decided to use the plunger, which drew back poop. I then fully inserted a closet auger without resistance or success. The adjacent sink runs fine.  I removed the toilet from the 1st floor bathroom and plugged a single plastic bag into the opening. 

Is there anything that I should consider before:
1. Examining/ clearing the stack
2. Pulling the toilet -after cleaning out the contents of the bowl


----------



## joecaption (May 15, 2016)

Not following you, why would you remove the toilet that was not the issue, and how does the plastic bag come into play?
A closet auger will only unplug the toilet, not the drain line.
Need to remove the toilet in question and snake that drain line.
Got kids? If so flip that toilet and check for anything they may have drop in there.
I've found toys, towels, bottle caps, tooth brushes, Ect.


----------



## frodo (May 16, 2016)

wth ? 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## StanleySPlumbing (Jul 29, 2016)

Did you mean you pulled the first floor toilet to try it upstairs for troubleshooting? 

I'm with Joe. It sounds like you probably have something going on in the toilet itself if the lines are clear.


----------



## frodo (Jul 30, 2016)

I think the light was brighter down stairs,  easier to see the problem


----------



## zannej (Jul 30, 2016)

A single plastic bag over the opening to an open sewer pipe is not a good idea. You can still potentially get sewer gases coming in.

You can find a closet flange plug to put in that will keep the gases (and any backed up sewage) out.

I admit that I'm puzzled as to why you didn't pull the toilet in question and try snaking the line, putting it back, and testing it.


----------

